# TABLE SALT for sick bettas??



## Alanthebro (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, 

I got my betta about 2 months ago and now he seems to be acting alittle sick. Can I use TABLE salt as a substitute for aquarium salt for my sick betta?? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

absolutely not. I believe it is the anti-caking agents that can be toxic to bettas. IF you cannot get aquarium salt, I believe kosher salt, or ice cream salt will work.

According to our betta expert OFL



> I use kosher salt, ice cream salt.....Sodium chloride without additives is what you want it doesn't have to come from a fish shop......dissolve first before use...salt crystals can burn the fish.....when I measure salt that are large chunks....I measure 1 heaping tsp.....


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

only use salt if you're sure that's the proper treatment. That being said:

Table salt is bad. Something about the iodizing process. Other salts have ingrediants for anti-caking that are also bad. You can only really be sure about AQ. salt, but some people alternatively use Sea Salt, Pickling/canning salt, and Solar salt.

and make sure the salt you need isn't actually Epsom salt, aka Magnesium sulfate. It's completely different than the other type of salt.

*edit* 

Silver mentioned the salts i forgot.


----------



## Alanthebro (Dec 20, 2011)

Thankyou very much for your advices .


----------



## Alanthebro (Dec 20, 2011)

by the way nice pics of ur bettas


----------

